

Show HN: Nutfund, Bounties for Progress. Startupbus, BTC = Charity: Water - justinelof
http://startupb.us/1fAwECq

======
blakeeb
Team member here. Coded this in four days on a roadtrip... We're excited to
hear the HN community's feedback on this iteration, and the overall concept of
raising bounties which are released to charity.

We're also really excited to shower at some point.

